# Carrot bread



## angelfish (Mar 5, 2013)

For those against grain use carrots. And why not it has more vitamins anyway. Simply take the carrot grind it up to a powder. Add water and yeast as you would with dough and whola!!! 

Bon appetite


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

I love carrot cake.


----------

